# Please help me someone



## jbaillie (Jul 28, 2010)

I got married a year and my wife and have had a rocky sex life. At first I touch troke her back stroke her hair and get her in the mood for sex. Know I try and stroke her hair she say 

1. " Dont stroke my hair ir make it greasy
2. I try touch her stomach she said dont touch my stomach you know I hate that but a year go she didn't mind.
3. I try touch her back to give her a massage she says dont do that I dont like massages,

I cant touch my wife anymore than just cuddle up to her occasionally we have sex but I getting to the point where I wanting to go my separate way and I say this with a huge tear in my eyes as I truly do love my wife but just feel a marriage where I cant touch her or have a sexless marriage is not for me. 

I know for certain my wife is not cheating on me as we almost together 24/7. I really desperate cause I dont want to loose her.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

jbaillie said:


> I know for certain my wife is not cheating on me as we almost together 24/7.


She might just be bored. If you are together that much, it can really kill the sex drive. Do you guys go out without each other? is she happy with her life in general?

she might also be angry at you. have you done anything that might have made her angry?


----------



## Jarlet20 (May 21, 2010)

Try spicing it up a little. Take a brake from each other, Blanca is right being with eachother so much may be a little boring. I know I would be bored and would not want to have sex with my husband if we were together that long. Give her some space.


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

The excitement of dating and getting to know each other fades after a short while. Now that you're married, your wife requires more than being fawned over and fondled. It's time to direct your attention to her mind and psyche. For a woman, the love making happens before the attempts to get her into bed because she knows your stroking and other attention are requests for sex. You will have to do research on how to satisfy each other's emotional needs and also look up alpha male and beta male. Those are what will help you to pique your wife's desire and increase your sex appeal to her.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

You're together almost 24/7??? here's a hint... most ANYONE would get annoyed with someone if they were together 24/7.

Get yourself a hobby. get another job if you work together. Get away from each other so you are more interested with each other when you are together.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

You have provided little to go on. Some elaboration on how long this has been going on etc. may shed light.agree with aforementioned. My best guess is the is pissed, resentful, smothered or bored. 

Women get "no touchy" so we can try and figure out what is wrong. It proves to them (women) that we care/are smart enough to know something is wrong. 


Like susan2010 mentions...., are your attempts at "touching" actually signals that you want sex or some form of foreplay? Be honest with yourself on this. Do you touch her at times just for the sake of it when there is not intention or opportunity for sex? 


As others said get outside interestest and/or time appart. you may be smothering her. 

All to many times people on this forum tell half the story. Story is "wife no sex/no touch and i may leave" Later they fess up that they have been neglectful, abusive, irrisponsible, bad hygene, or otherwise uncool things in the relationship. 

I would bet a fair sum that you are turning her off in some way unknowingly to you (or to her). Give more info work on it and report back to see if if/who read it right. 

Good luck.


----------

